# Adjusting rear disc brake



## da_linkwent (May 7, 2004)

I have a 1990 Sunny GTS (Japs), it has 4 disc brakes. Whenever i pull up the emergency brake only one side holds(left). You'll have to pull it all the way up for the other to hold. Which is not much help when parked on a grad. Could someone tell me how to correct this.
I was told that the brakes are self-adjust, is that true and if so what else could be the problem.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Possibly one side is worn more than the other side. Have you replaced the rear pads lately?


----------



## da_linkwent (May 7, 2004)

All 4 wheels. I thought that was the problem initially and I was told to change all 4s, so I did. Is it possible that the cable could be stretched out on one side? How would I check for this?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

could be, or the cable's not hooked up properly. try following the hard cable up to the e-brake.


----------



## da_linkwent (May 7, 2004)

What should I look for? A break in the cable or something?


----------



## Asura (Aug 27, 2004)

check the E-brake balance bar.
none of the rear brakes drag, do they?


----------



## da_linkwent (May 7, 2004)

Asura said:


> check the E-brake balance bar.
> none of the rear brakes drag, do they?


Yes. I think it is the one thats not holdingg (right). I did check the cable and I dont find anything wrong with it (I found out that my stablizer link gone bad, good thing i got under there). Now the ultimate question ... where is or what is the balance bar?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

da_linkwent said:


> Yes. I think it is the one thats not holdingg (right). I did check the cable and I dont find anything wrong with it (I found out that my stablizer link gone bad, good thing i got under there). Now the ultimate question ... where is or what is the balance bar?


underneath the car, right below the ebrake, there's a balance bar that splits 1 line into 2 lines. You will have to remove 1 of the heat shields to get to it.

it looks sorta like this:

```
____
            \ O \------------------
             \   \-----------------
              \   \
---------------\   \
----------------\   \
                 \   \
                  \   \------------
                   \_O_\-----------
```


----------

